# Hotel with parking near Florence?



## ValHam (Sep 20, 2010)

I shall be driving to Florence from Palazzo Catalani and want to stay somewhere on the outskirts with car park to avoid the hassle of driving  close to Florence.  It is only going to be overnight - I just don't want to try and visit Florence - 2 hours from Soriano and back the same day.  Thanks kindly.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 21, 2010)

A few years ago, I stayed at a Sheraton outside Firenze (Florence) and they had lots of parking. Check their web site to see if it still is there as a Sheraton.

Cheers


----------

